# Estoppel letters now cost $150



## spackler (Mar 4, 2015)

Holy moly...just got off the phone with Wyndham Title Services.  If you order one & end up actually transferring the deed, the new transfer fee is now "just" the remaining $149.

If you don't end up transferring/selling, you're out the $150.

Sigh...


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 4, 2015)

At least it's applied to the $ 299, instead of an additional money grab on all of the documents. In theory there is no additional cost if it transfers before an additional estoppel was ordered.

If you're a seller and the buyer asks and it agrees, you would have the right to demand the "shopper" reimburse you in the event the sale falls through, good luck collecting.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 4, 2015)

Rent_Share said:


> At least it's applied to the $ 299, instead of an additional money grab on all of the documents.



Give them time.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 4, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Give them time.



I agree with this. It is the first step toward increasing the cost of transferring ownership. Bad for resale buyers and sellers = good for Wyndham. Would not be shocked to see the "applied toward" the transfer fee dropped in short order. El Cid's are already so expensive to transfer that it severely depresses resale value... I don't think Wyndham will be too far behind. (El Cid's have a $500 transfer fee PLUS a $299 Wyndham transfer fee, and they are RTU's.)


----------



## spackler (Mar 23, 2015)

Wyndham just cancelled this practice; ownership letters are back to being free.


----------



## nakyak (Mar 31, 2015)

LOL @ charging for an Estoppels certificate


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

*Does the $150 estoppel fee still apply to $299 transfer fee?*

Just confirming...


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 20, 2015)

I thought they had stopped charging that estoppel fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

I was just told that there is an estoppel feel...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

Update from the title company:

On fixed week ownership's, they charge $150 for the estoppel and $0 for the transfer fee. So there is not a $299 transfer fee.  Wyndham recently implemented this change.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well at least $150 is less than $299.  I wonder if you didn't need an estoppel, transfer from a close friend or family member and you had access to account info, if there would still be a mandatory fee of $150 for something?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Well at least $150 is less than $299.  I wonder if you didn't need an estoppel, transfer from a close friend or family member and you had access to account info, if there would still be a mandatory fee of $150 for something?



No - the estoppel and fee are optional.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Update from the title company:
> 
> On fixed week ownership's, they charge $150 for the estoppel and $0 for the transfer fee. So there is not a $299 transfer fee.  Wyndham recently implemented this change.



I'm pretty sure when I bought my Avenue Plaza week last year they charged a $299 transfer fee (although it's almost a fixed/ float week). I can call owner services for you tomorrow to confirm if you would like.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

I have been told that it's a recent change, but thanks anyway.


----------

